# Taurus 44



## johnnyjr (Aug 20, 2019)

6.5 inch revolver...and know scope bases for these? 44mag...https://www.jackweigand.com/Taurus-Revolver-Model-Mini-Mount.html......anyone know about this mount?


----------

